# [ISPConfig 3] .htaccess läuft nicht mehr



## Falcon37 (29. März 2009)

Habe das Web + FTP User gelöscht (wollte einfach _neu beginnen_). Habe jetzt in die .htaccess im root _Options +Indexes_ rein geschrieben und die Rechte auf 644 gelegt. Vorhin ging das...
Weiß wer was da los ist? Läuft irgendwie nicht mehr, bekomme _500 Internal Server Error_. Verwende ISPConfig 3 + su_php unter debian 32 bit lenny.

bekomme außerdem seit gestern das Monitor-Kästchen gleich 2 mal zu sehen:


----------



## Till (30. März 2009)

Schau bitte in das error log der Wevseite, dort steht der exakte Fehler drin warum es nicht geht.


----------



## Falcon37 (30. März 2009)

Danke. In dieser Datei steht:


```
[Mon Mar 30 12:35:11 2009] [alert] [client 127.0.0.1] /var/clients/client0/web4/web/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
```
Davor steht noch:


```
[Sun Mar 29 21:31:50 2009] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /var/clients/client0/web4/web/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
```
Könnte das was mit meinem _remoeip_ Apache Modul zu tun haben? 127.0.0.1 das hat er gesetzt...


----------



## Till (30. März 2009)

Zum einen ist Die Datei /var/clients/client0/web4/web/.htaccess laut Fehlermeldung nicht vom apache User lesbar und zweitens hat Du immer noch eine options direktive da drin stehen die Du rausnehmen musst.


----------



## Falcon37 (30. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Zum einen ist Die Datei /var/clients/client0/web4/web/.htaccess laut Fehlermeldung nicht vom apache User lesbar und zweitens hat Du immer noch eine options direktive da drin stehen die Du rausnehmen musst.


Stimmt ja _Options +Indexes _ist ja schon die Vorgabe glaub ich deswegen der Fehler... aber habe keine Ahnung warum Apache die Datei nicht lesen kann, vielleicht eine Idee? Beim anderen Web geht's soweit ichs sehen konnte


----------



## Till (30. März 2009)

Mach mal ein chmod 755 auf die Datei. Außerdem lösche das _Options +Indexes_ ausder datei und füge es im apache direktiven Feld ein. Sowas wie Options +Indexes hat in einer .htaccess nichts zu suchen, zumindest nicht wenn man den Server nicht so weit aufmachen will dass ale user und Hacker beliebige Dinge darauf ausführen können.


----------



## Falcon37 (30. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Mach mal ein chmod 755 auf die Datei. Außerdem lösche das _Options +Indexes_ ausder datei und füge es im apache direktiven Feld ein. Sowas wie Options +Indexes hat in einer .htaccess nichts zu suchen, zumindest nicht wenn man den Server nicht so weit aufmachen will dass ale user und Hacker beliebige Dinge darauf ausführen können.


Okay thx, scheint zu gehen. Wo kann man sowas nachlesen wie z.B. das man Options +Indexes nicht direkt in eine .htaccess machen soll sondern ins direktiven Feld machen sollte? Finde zu solchen .htaccess-Sachen nur schwer Infos, würde eben gern darüber mehr wissen was man besser lassen sollte.

Erstmal dankeschön


----------

